# a little bird told me...............



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Sept 3rd is Julie's birthday!!
*HAPPY BIRTHDAY JULIE!!!*arty::thumb::hug::wave:


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Happy Birthday Julie! Have a great day!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Was I the inspiring little bird? :cheer2: *Happy Birthday tomorrow Julie *:drum:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Tweet tweet


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Cicero and I are sending you "HAPPY BIRTHDAY WISHES" We hope you have a great day!!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

mintchip said:


> Tweet tweet


ound:

Happy birthday Julie!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

*Happy Birthday (tomorrow), Julie!!*


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

*Happy Birthday, Julie!*



Happy Birthday, Julie! Have a great day tomorrow!

Toe lickies from Abby!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Happy Birthday Julie!!!! Hope you have a special one


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Wooooohooooooo JULIE ! Have a GREAT birthday and do something to spoil yourself. You deserve it! (((hugs)))

View attachment 24928


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

HAPPPPPPPPPPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

*Have a wonderful day Julie. Happy Birthday*


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Happy Happy Birthday!
Hope you make it a great one----!!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Julie I hope you have a HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! I am sure you will enjoy your special day with your family. Thank you for all your talented crafts you share with us....I will be making a christmas list soon and things from you will be on it.....you are such a gifted person. Hugs to you:angel:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Happy BIRTHDAY Julie!

Ryan


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Hava a very happy birthday. arty:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

arty: Happy Birthday Julie!!!! arty:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Julie wants a new sewing machine!*

I hope you get one today or very soon for your 26th birthday!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JULIE!!! Hope you enjoy your special day.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Have a wonderful birthday, Julie! Kick back and enjoy yourself


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Happy Birthday Julie!! Have a great arty: day


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JULIE!!!!!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

happiest of birthday, from me and Henry!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

arty:Happy Birthday Julie!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Friend!!!

Hope it's the best one ever! :hug:


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Julie!! Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Duncan'sMom (Apr 5, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you for all the sweet birthday wishes....:grouphug:

I won't be doing anything special,just going to work here shortly....but I do have some good news to share. Most of you know about my sewing machines and the drama :drama: behind that whole mess......well....today I decided on a machine! I found a dealer within 25 miles of my house and though it isn't the fancy "dream" machine I would have to mortgage the house for----it looks like it'll be a nice one. Has a fabulous big honking table for quilt blocks and comes with a decent warranty and best of all----any problems and 25 miles later I get service! :whoo::bounce::drama::whoo::bounce:


:drama: Now just the waiting....:drama:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Julie!!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

My.....my.....my! Happy Birthday, JULIE!!!!!!!!!





































love ya, 
Kara


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Happy belated birthday Julie. Was the sewing machine your birthday present? I hope you did a little something nice for yourself to celebrate your birthday.


----------

